

Which encryption is NSA-secure? - NicoJuicy
http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/42698/encryption-which-are-arent-nsa-backdoored

======
NicoJuicy
Belgium recently revealed that the NSA and the british secret service (partner
of NSA) is spying on politicians and members of the EU.

So it had gotten me interested in which options now are secure? And which
definatly aren't.

Is there anyone who can help us shed some light on this matter?

~~~
kbart
> So it had gotten me interested in which options now are secure? And which
> definatly aren't.

And how can somebody outside of NSA know that? There are only speculations on
this topic at this time.

------
patrickg
How do you think anyone can tell you "encryption XYZ is NSA-secure"?

~~~
NicoJuicy
Experience, reading, knowing which projects got the coöperation with the
NSA...

~~~
patrickg
You can't tell if a Cypher is unbroken, because no one knows it (outside the
NSA, for example).

------
NicoJuicy
Actually, some insecure options came out, because the NSA was helping it in
development...

That's how i got the first examples on the list... There are probably more
options though.

------
Piskvorrr
ObXKCD: [http://xkcd.com/538/](http://xkcd.com/538/)

~~~
NicoJuicy
I don't see them doing that against the chairman of the EU parlement ;).

Spying in secret, yeah, sure. But hitting with a wrench? :P

~~~
Piskvorrr
That's not the point of the comics, IMNSHO. The point is "the attacker will go
for the weakest link in a system; secure enough crypto is no longer the
weakest link, people using it become one."

So...while using direct force against a prominent politician is unlikely,
there are other tried-and-true methods for compromising a human element,
methods which have already been perfected a long time before modern
cryptography was even born: bribery, blackmail, etc.

